# Fennville 2019



## Far Beyond Driven

Let's start a thread for Fennville too. 

Anybody hunt it in the opener? Heard first hand reports of people without handicap permits driving to their zones.

But the best was people parking trucks nose to nose across a parking lot to block off access. Had I wanted to hunt that area, it would have gotten interesting quickly. 

That place draws the best of the best.


----------



## MILONEWOLF

I did go out this morning only to find the parking lot jammed with people in a northern zone with water. I thought I was beating the crowd, I was wrong.


----------



## SCOTT12

MILONEWOLF said:


> I did go out this morning only to find the parking lot jammed with people in a northern zone with water. I thought I was beating the crowd, I was wrong.


What time did you get there?


----------



## MILONEWOLF

I arrived a qtr after 6am.


----------



## MILONEWOLF

I am not complaining. It is a public hunting area. I should gotten up earlier. It is an hour drive from portage.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

People were camped out in the parking lots on Friday night. If Mshar was still CO in Allegan, he'd had a field day there. He threw me out of a parking lot there for camping while scouting the night before a hunt. I had two small kids and no food or bedding or anything of the like in a small Jeep, but I was "camping".


----------



## MILONEWOLF

Believe it or not my Grandfather in the late 50s and 60's used to go over to Allegan Highbanks from Saginaw, sleep in the car and wake up for the AM drawing. Until your post didn't think people did that. I should gave a backup plan but I didn't.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Fish Point is the only managed area that allows camping. You need to be self contained but sleeping next to the refuge listening to 1000's of ducks is pretty cool.​


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

It's illegal at all the other units. There us primitive camping about five Mike's from Fennvilke at the Ely Lake campground. Murder free for about ten years now.


----------



## ice ghost

Looks about right for Todd farm thread. Nothing about hunting. Just drama.


----------



## West side shooter

Had a good morning


----------



## MILONEWOLF

That was at Todd Farm? No matter what, congrats!! No drama.


----------



## Highball28

MILONEWOLF said:


> I did go out this morning only to find the parking lot jammed with people in a northern zone with water. I thought I was beating the crowd, I was wrong.


You're not missing much. Never hurts to take a walk through and talk to the folks, I'm solo and would've invited you to hunt.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Is that a canvasback?


----------



## MILONEWOLF

Highball28 said:


> You're not missing much. Never hurts to take a walk through and talk to the folks, I'm solo and would've invited you to hunt.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Thank you Highball, I am a solo hunter too and never want impose or mess up anyone's hunt.


----------



## TNL

Far Beyond Driven said:


> But the best was people parking trucks nose to nose across a parking lot to block off access. Had I wanted to hunt that area, it would have gotten interesting quickly.
> 
> That place draws the best of the best.


Those shenanigans have been going on for years. I'm willing to be it's the same group. One of the guys told me they park trucks there the night before, so people will think the zone is full. Seems they've upped their game. He's well known there.

Methinks it's time for a draw or reserved draw for opening weekend of duck. Or a CO has to start writing until he/she gets writer's cramp.


----------



## West side shooter

MILONEWOLF said:


> That was at Todd Farm? No matter what, congrats!! No drama.


Yep- nothing over 35 out, birds wanted to work and we let them



Far Beyond Driven said:


> Is that a canvasback?


No Cans, but the Teal was pretty good


----------



## MILONEWOLF

West side shooter said:


> Yep- nothing over 35 out, birds wanted to work and we let them
> 
> 
> No Cans, but the Teal was pretty good


----------



## MILONEWOLF

West side shooter said:


> Yep- nothing over 35 out, birds wanted to work and we let them
> 
> 
> No Cans, but the Teal was pretty good



Great bird!!


----------



## MILONEWOLF

Anyone hunting tomorrow?


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Buddy left his Turkey choke in once and didn't think about it. We're down in 8b on a wicked SW wind, black duck rips over, comes back and flares over the corn at 40. He throws a round of tungsten at it. Crumpled the duck but also blew off most of the extended part of the tube. His hunt was over and he had lots of fun getting that out later.


----------



## HopHead42

Do they do the refuge counts of fennville counting the birds on the treatment plant in town? I just dont understand how that place holds many birds.


----------



## Highball28

Always cool to put a face to a name. The Blue goose breakfast always makes the fennville trip at least a little bit worth it.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Highball28

HopHead42 said:


> Do they do the refuge counts of fennville counting the birds on the treatment plant in town? I just dont understand how that place holds many birds.


I don't think the treatment plant ever holds birds. The refuge holds birds because it's acres upon acres of crop fields and wetlands, plus knowing that you can't get shot inside of it helps I'm sure.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 2kidshunting

Drove around on Saturday. Looks like they are starting to pick the corn. Did not see that many Geese.


----------



## steelfish365

Highball28 said:


> You do not need to check in at the office, there likely won't be anyone there. However, you have to grab a card from the drop box near the office after your hunt, fill it out and put it in the kill card drop. Unfortunately you can not drive to your zone during duck season, not quite sure why but it is what it is. No time restrictions on when you can duck hunt before the gmu season starts. Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Grab that card BEFORE you hunt. You are supposed to have it with you in the field.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## steelfish365

Highball28 said:


> You can hunt anywhere on the unit as long as you are on public property. 25 shell limit no larger than BBB.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


There is no shell limit outside the draw.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## steelfish365

HopHead42 said:


> Do they do the refuge counts of fennville counting the birds on the treatment plant in town? I just dont understand how that place holds many birds.


2000 acre refuge. Lots of crops. River through the center. Lots of moist soil flooding in south side of refuge. We will have over 10k Mallards later in season.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

One side of the road.











Other side.










And that wasn't even taking shots of the river that day, which was wing to wing birds as far as you could see.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Draw 44/37 this morning. Ouch. Well, it's not raining...


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Had a four pack do it right. Missed and stove piped my empty. Chad folds both drakes. Daughter had just woken up from a nap and hadn't put her glasses back on yet as a hen was hovering in the pocket, so she got away with it.

Had a couple other good looks that both went to the neighbors and died. And a four pack of woodies that blew through wide open just after hours. Surprising amount of customers for draw 44...


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Just took a walk and jumped a crippled drake at the end of my zone. Two shots later he was more crippled and in some nasty stuff.

Called in Jax for canine assistance and he sorted it out quickly. Pretty sweet to watch a dog zoned in like that.


----------



## Chu

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Draw 44/37 this morning. Ouch. Well, it's not raining...


Was it field hunt or over water? Thanks


从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Michigan Sportsman


----------



## maxloadBBB

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Draw 44/37 this morning. Ouch. Well, it's not raining...


37 Parties for the opener? wow....I remember 300 plus for that day at the farm. Glad to hear you got out after them!


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Dog is being modest. It was funny when he pointed the cripple in a tuft of thick grass.

Did not need him for the first drake as it fell one step in front of me after Chad shot it.


----------



## BumpRacerX

What type of dog is that?


----------



## West side shooter

maxloadBBB said:


> 37 Parties for the opener? wow....I remember 300 plus for that day at the farm. Glad to hear you got out after them!


37 parties with youth, not sure how many regular parties after that.
We were 13/37


----------



## Scout 2

More geese are headed your way. The lakes up here have more on them now than all year. Lake City area. I have not seen any ducks at all this year


----------



## MILONEWOLF

Dumb question, can I hunt ducks in the flooded zones tomorrow? Do I need to be in the draw or self register!


----------



## 2kidshunting

It’s all draw now that season has started


----------



## MILONEWOLF

Thanks! Makes my choice easier.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

You can hunt by permit on the days there's no draw, and the afternoons when there's a draw in the morning.

I believe you cannot hunt before the drawing on Tuesday and Thursday mornings.

The dog is a Deutsch Drathaar. 100% hard core hunting machine. It's his third season and Chad's done a great job with him.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

You can also pull a post after the draw just by walking into the HQ and taking a left over.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Want to give a shout out to our neighbors to our south. When we had a four pack obviously working us, they didn't call and try to pull them off. Conversely, when we had a single goose cut our zone at fifty, we passed and it threw down and tried to land in their spread on the next pass and their youth bagged it. 

Not the typical screw you all and shoot at everything attitude you get there. Amazing how when that happens everybody walks out together congratulating each other.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

you at draw yesterday afternoon? where you guys hunt?


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

No need to talk like that. Fennville still has kill charts. It's all good.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

Far Beyond Driven said:


> No need to talk like that. Fennville still has kill charts. It's all good.


lol, i thought this was the shiawassee thread...i was like FBD was here? oops.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

It was still applicable. So very applicable. Sadly applicable.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

Far Beyond Driven said:


> It was still applicable. So very applicable. Sadly applicable.


youth hunt. reason why i asked is i thought u were near us. its all good.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Reason your post was applicable was my PM box blew up with people asking where I hunted. Sometimes I even cringe to post a report as I know what it will lead to. Especially if there's a picture involved.


----------



## optimax115

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Want to give a shout out to our neighbors to our south. When we had a four pack obviously working us, they didn't call and try to pull them off. Conversely, when we had a single goose cut our zone at fifty, we passed and it threw down and tried to land in their spread on the next pass and their youth bagged it.
> 
> Not the typical screw you all and shoot at everything attitude you get there. Amazing how when that happens everybody walks out together congratulating each other.


Hopefully others will be as nice. We knew those birds wanted you guys, so we layed off them. Thanks again for letting that goose work us. The boys made him pay!


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

I'm just glad someone killed it as I had tunnel vision and needed oxygen after we collectively talked him out of the refuge 3-4 times.

Pity that juvie snow didn't play. Did you see him come back out with the group of swans about an hour after they flew in?


----------



## 2kidshunting

Drove by this morning and did not see one Goose or anyone hunting. This place has turned into a joke. The state has screwed this place up. Pretty sad


----------



## Highball28

What time did you drive by? Sundays are now afternoon draws...


2kidshunting said:


> Drove by this morning and did not see one Goose or anyone hunting. This place has turned into a joke. The state has screwed this place up. Pretty sad


Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 2kidshunting

Around 10:30


----------



## Highball28

2kidshunting said:


> Around 10:30


Draw is at 11. 

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

The change to after noon hunts and pushing the season back later have been very good changes. When it's cold those birds often don't think about flying until later in the day...


----------



## 2kidshunting

How much snow is on the ground? We have about 2 feet at home


----------



## maxloadBBB

Anyone heading out this weekend to the todd? Bad weather weekend but thinking about hitting it tomorrow to try it out this year


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Let's see, is Muskegon open? Yep. Then I'm not going to Fennville.


----------



## Highball28

Chris Freeman said:


> Ok, I know I'm probably going to hate it but I figured what the hell might as well give it a shot. I've decided to go to fenville tomorrow with two other buddies. This will be the first time we have ever come to the unit and really could use some advice other than "Dont go". We have 5 DZ full bodies and a bunch of socks. Any advice is really appreciated. Thanks.


Pick your zone based on wind and kill chart history. Hunting has been tough as an fyi. Set every decoy you have, flag like crazy, call till you reach for your gun. Snow will help. Wear whites, or blinds with snow covers if you get a zone with crappy corn.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Chris Freeman

Highball28 said:


> Pick your zone based on wind and kill chart history. Hunting has been tough as an fyi. Set every decoy you have, flag like crazy, call till you reach for your gun. Snow will help. Wear whites, or blinds with snow covers if you get a zone with crappy corn.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


What's the admission fee here? I'm used to muskegon where it's free. Fenville does have one right?


----------



## Highball28

No fee, stopped that a handful of years back.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## AaronJohn

Chris Freeman said:


> What's the admission fee here? I'm used to muskegon where it's free. Fenville does have one right?


geez, What a freeman....


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Headed out for my buddies from Detroit annual holiday hunt. Buddy called and asked if it was still on as its 53 degrees.

It was -4 when we set up last year.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Got card seven without trying. Drew second dead ball so actually first. Stamp broke when he punched out card so we were all looking for parts.

Set up told my daughter to load as we parked. Came back and she had two slide in while she was busy moving gear bags into the corn. Got off a shot but did not connect.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven




----------



## Far Beyond Driven

So we set up twenty dozen decoys in a pattern that should have allowed birds to work from the refuge easily.

Birds started coming in from the north. Broke down a flock of forty and had one break off and get close enough, and we missed. Had a three pack break down and get right on the deck, but they slid off at 100. Thought they were going to do it right.

Later another huge flock came in from the north. Buddy got on the flag and I started yelling at them. One breaks off and piles in from about 500 yards out, never a doubt. He lands on the edge of the spread. Daughter says he's close enough, and as we are planning on backing her up two come in over our shoulder and check up overhead. I tell my daughter to get the one in the spread then pull up and dump both overhead. She missed the other that died in the zone next to us.

Later had a group of three come out and swing out front and hang. Too high for the others with me, but not for my new case of hammers that Federal is making again. I have the utmost in confidence in this set up after shooting a case of them over the years. Round one put the closest bird in a dive, round two wrecked his day.

Later a single worked the decoys perfectly then flared weird and didn't offer a good shot.

Lots of optimism from the zones south of us. Saw two gut shot birds glide back into the refuge. When in doubt, empty out. Pure Fennville.

Nice to hunt in t shirts and have stale birds work nicely. Still can't believe we broke down flocks with lots of birds in the refuge in front of them.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Since no one else is updating this thread here's the hero shot from Thursday...


----------



## Rockydawg

Not sure why traffic is so slow on this thread. Had planned to hunt Fennville all weekend, but the thaw changed our plans.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

No double digit kills since an 11 on December first as of Thursday may have something to do with it. We killed more birds Thursday than the whole unit did Tuesday.

Still, an honest report is better than a no report.


----------



## AaronJohn

whoooooo's goin' 

wouldn't mind putting some names to faces.


----------



## waterwolf90

Still debating on whether or not to hunt the farm this weekend. 
Speaking of which,
I just found 2 boxes of #2 and BB bismuth that I think I got in 1997.
I thought I heard the old bismuth pellets would break down and fragment.
Anybody know anything about it?


----------



## stacemo

I have been shooting bismuth in my old sxs and they are still shattering and killing birds


----------



## TNL

waterwolf90 said:


> Still debating on whether or not to hunt the farm this weekend.
> Speaking of which,
> I just found 2 boxes of #2 and BB bismuth that I think I got in 1997.
> I thought I heard the old bismuth pellets would break down and fragment.
> Anybody know anything about it?


Is that a duplex load or a box of #2 and a box of BB?


----------



## TNL

Far Beyond Driven said:


> View attachment 474729


Mercifully she got her mother's looks. Good kill on a below average day.


----------



## waterwolf90

One box of 2's, one box BB.
From the original bismuth brand, over 20 years old. I heard when the original stuff got old it would get brittle and break up into dust on impact.
Or maybe it was something else.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

AaronJohn said:


> whoooooo's goin'
> 
> wouldn't mind putting some names to faces.



Retired for the season last Saturday. Ended strong on geese; not so much on ducks.

Been known to come out of retirement though...


----------



## AaronJohn

First pick. Beginners luck.


----------



## GADWALL21

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Retired for the season last Saturday. Ended strong on geese; not so much on ducks.
> 
> Been known to come out of retirement though...


You need to come out of retirement & correct your previous post, no cigar pics!!!!


----------

